# Extreme Power vs C50



## Mulowe (Jul 17, 2003)

I am curious as to what frame suits a heavier rider. 
Body made for Hockey. I tend to mash my gears hard but I also do allot of climbing.
Is there any riders who have riden the Extreme Power ? Do you find it harsh ?
For example I also ride a look 486 and a Pinarello Paris carbon.
I find the 486 stiffer than the Paris but not harsh.
I would apreciate some input.
Thanks


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

I've not ridden an Extreme Power but clearly it's the better of the two choices for you based on the info. you've provided.


----------

